# raw bones from the butcher for my dog



## youarecool

whats safe, what isnt? how to prepare it? my dog, Jake wont eat "fake" stuff, like the nylon bones..he stays away from rubbery/plastic stuff, so i will give him various bones sometimes, but i know they arent the safest for various reasons

i once read i think that you could get a knucklebone from the butcher for cheap and its ok to give to your dog..and i did, but it wasnt the cleanest thing in the world. what kind of raw bones are ok for dogs and what arent? and is there any steps before i give him the bone? do i have to boil it or anything?


----------



## Tennyson

I only give Mick antlers.


----------



## OutWest

I give Tucker marrow bones and he loves them. I buy a package at a local grocery store, and ask the butcher to cut to the size I want. I keep them frozen, and give to him frozen. He's pretty quick about cleaning put the marrow. I usually keep him outside or in the kitchen when he's working on them.

Don't give your dog any cooked bones--only raw. And keep an eye out for chipped teeth. Also, if it's long and your dog can't get all the marrow out In one sitting, re-refrigerate it or toss it to prevent it growing germs.


----------



## Nomes

let's see...well, there's all sorts of bones they shouldn't eat...pork, chicken...ones that shatter easily. I just can't remember them all. A google search would probably take care of that...
I've given Tasha some pretty nice cow bones...Just dont' cook them! Yeah, raw is disgusting, but it's safest!


----------



## mooselips

Frozen cow marrow bones.....
.They keep her busy for at least 15 minutes, if I'm lucky....lol

Never cooked bones....they splinter........


----------



## Blondie

Maggie loves the raw marrow bones from the meat department at the grocery store. Go easy to start, the marrow, if getting too much can cause diarrhea.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Maddie & Basil get a frozen raw marrow bone almost every evening. If Maddie can't get all the marrow out of it, she drops it at our feet & one of us will fish it loose for her. (Spoiled girl, I know ) Basil doesn't have a problem at all.

We buy them at the local butcher shop. They cut & package them there. I'm a regular.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I don't know where you all live, but around me there is no place I can get raw knuckle bones. I've been getting the ones you buy that are smoked. Tayla loves them and it takes her about a week or more with one. I let her chew on them every night if it's one she really likes for 30 minutes at a time, take it away and give it back later in the evening for another 30 minutes. At some point she gets tired of them and I pitch them out. The one she has now seems to be a really good one, she has been working on it since we got it on Sunday and hasn't lost interest yet. Unless I find someplace on line to order raw ones from I've just about exhausted all places near me. Grocery stores, no; Sam's Club, no; a couple meat markets/butcher shops, no.


----------



## BriGuy

Tayla's Mom said:


> I don't know where you all live, but around me there is no place I can get raw knuckle bones.


Do you have a "local" pet store near you? There is a small chain around here that sells frozen raw bones of all shapes and sizes. Otherwise, the grocery stores here sell marrow bones without the knuckle in the butcher section. They don't have them all the time though.


----------



## Mosby's Mom

We get both raw marrow bones and raw knuckle bones from our local butcher. I feed them frozen, let them have 'em for an hour or so, and then they get refrozen for another night. They are really messy (at least the ones our butcher sells!), so we have special table cloths that we've taught the dogs to stay on while they eat them, and then the table cloths and floor gets cleaned when they're done.

I also second the suggestion of checking local pet stores - Primal packages and sells raw bones, but they're more expensive than the butcher. If you need to order online, I actually think petfooddirect.com sells the Primal bones online with the overnight shipping.....


----------



## Mosby's Mom

@Tayla's Mom:

Primal Raw Marrow Recreational Bones | PetFoodDirect

Nature's Variety Raw Frozen Bones | PetFoodDirect


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Mosby's Mom said:


> @Tayla's Mom:
> 
> Primal Raw Marrow Recreational Bones | PetFoodDirect
> 
> Nature's Variety Raw Frozen Bones | PetFoodDirect


Thank you so much. Stupid me never thought to look on the commercial raw sites. I'll be making a knuckle purchase.


----------

